# Desk lamp shade



## steve bellinger (Apr 25, 2017)

Just in the thinking stage here. If I was to make a desk lamp sorta like a Tiffany but out of wood. What would work best for the shade? I know folks use Norfolk pine and have seen them out of Aspin. Is there anything else that works like maybe soft maple or cotton wood. Have access to this here in west TN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2017)

Steve, there's a turner in New Hampshire (Peter Bloch) who specializes in lampshades -- http://www.woodshades.com -- there are lots of pix in his photo galleries, I think the wood species is named on many of them. It might give you an idea what the different woods can look like when turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 25, 2017)

One wood may be sycamore. I know that it is used for cowboy hats and in Michael O'Donnells video he uses it for thin translucent turnings of all types.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 25, 2017)

Duncan, I just went to link you posted, and all I saw for shade names was, Bell, Flare, Mushroom, Traditional, Pears Shaped, and Hybrid. As the most intriguing name of a species, Hybrid really stood out. Can you get me some? 

Sorry Steve, can't help............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Duncan, I just went to link you posted, and all I saw for shade names was, Bell, Flare, Mushroom, Traditional, Pears Shaped, and Hybrid. As the most intriguing name of a species, Hybrid really stood out. Can you get me some?



You're right.

By pure coincidence, the photo I clicked on had this caption ... it was a mistake to think the other captions would be similarly useful.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 25, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> One wood may be sycamore. I know that it is used for cowboy hats and in Michael O'Donnells video he uses it for thin translucent turnings of all types.


 Mike thanks I can get all the sycamore I need as it's everywhere around here.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 25, 2017)

Duncan I believe that's the man I was thinking about when I mentioned Aspen. He was the first person I ever saw that made shades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2017)

I got the bug to try a wood lampshade a while ago, I used thin segments of spalted maple, I soaked them in danish oil for a couple of days to try and make them more translucent, helped a little I think. Being thinner would help too of course, but the wood becomes very fragile, the wood in this is about 1/16. Laced the segments together over a frame, turned out to be a lot of work. just something else to throw out there....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2017)

@Spinartist would be the resident lampshade guru.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2017)

I suspect anything that is light in color, wet, and strong enough to survive turning thin should work. Sycamore, maple, birch, beech, holly, etc. 

Things like walnut are tougher because they don't transmit light well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 25, 2017)

this is about what i'm thinking about,but wood


----------



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2017)

Seems like veneer would be the way to go. I wonder if you could cut the 'frame' on a scroll saw and then steam bend it?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 25, 2017)

and you might be able to dye sone pieces. Then holly would be a possibility


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Can you find a kit for a lampshade like that? One could use the metal frame to lend structural support and fit the pieces in as with glass, using E-Poxy rather than leading (_or whatever they use these days_) them in.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 26, 2017)

Rocky i'm not looking for the stain glass look, just the basic shape of the shade. Doc as far as the base goes, i'm sure i can build something i would like. Whether it's bent lam, steam, or just cut out on band saw and shape by hand. Alan i have some holly trees on my place,so that might be what i go with.


----------

